# Recently bought first handgun



## nana7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just recently bought my first handgun (first gun of any kind!). I'm very excited to find this forum as I am sure I can find some great advice. I bought a .38 Ruger LCR. This gun is actually the second gun I purchased but I took the semi auto back and got the revolver. I had a lot of trouble racking the semi auto. I am a 53 year old female. I know there are ladies out there that can rack and handle the semi auto's but I am just not ready for them just yet. I almost gave up on the idea of a gun because of my very brief experience with the semi auto, but...my husband encouraged me to go back to the gun shop and look at revolvers and I ended up with the Ruger. I already feel more comfortable with it. It just seems less complicated. I haven't shot it yet, but I hope to get to the range next week. My husbands concern is reload and capaciity as this will be my defensive weapon, but its a starting place for me. 

I look forward to comments and advice as I get started.

Thanks


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

As you grow and learn ...shot placement will be the key to your safety.....practice, practice and as you do you will meet some great like minded folks both here and in person...JJ


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

You did good nana. Revolvers are less complicated, swing out cylinder, load it and close cylinder. That's it.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I am new to the subject but I must say I think you made a good choice. Might look into a quick re-loader to help put your mind at ease but something to consider, shots from any gun at any rate, at any amount will intimidate unless meth is involved.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

38 is a good caliber to start with. s&w, ruger and a few others make revolvers that hold 6,7, and 8 rounds although size and weight may be a problem then. there are many semi's out there and some are easy to use and some are not but all are doable. my guess is the semi you had was not the right size for you. there are a few different ways to rack the slide which an experienced shooter or instructor will be able to teach you to make it easier. don't give up you'll get it.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Nana, the best thing you can do at this time would be to take a basic hand gun safety course. That being said practice, paractice and practice some more. Become comfortable with handling and shooting your firearm.
Shoot safe and have fun with it.
JT


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

pics!


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

kompactkites said:


> pics!


Of nana or the gun? :smt083


----------

